# is it possible/easy to a schengen Visa from the UAE?



## MohcineBouhya (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi, everyone,

It has been almost two months now since I have got a job at Dubai Duty Free and moved from Morocco to Dubai.
I have a vacation on August next year. My sister has been living in France for many years now and I'm planning to visit her.
Will it be easy to get a Schengen visa for 20 days or so?
and how long should I apply before the vacation?

Thanks in advance


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

MohcineBouhya said:


> Will it be easy to get a Schengen visa for 20 days or so?


If you have all the docs they need and meet the criteria - then its easy.



MohcineBouhya said:


> and how long should I apply before the vacation?


For a tourist visa you cannot apply more than 3 months (or was it 4 months) in advance of the visit. It gets VERY busy in the summers, so my suggestion will be to book the appointment well in advance. 
CFS is the agency that front ends the document collection etc. You should check out their website (just google France visa in Dubai or something like that)


----------



## PKGG (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi, 

It's not all that difficult to get the Schngen Visa,

Please try to apply at least 3 months in Advance, The visa process takes 15 to 25 working may also take more depending upon the time of the year is peak season or not,

Contact the VFS office as they will be able to provide directions or Best is to book through tour operators as they would be able to help you out with it

regards


----------

